# what to do with these drivers ?



## thesaucier (Feb 4, 2010)

I have a small system with polk monitor 50 series II floors and a polk cs1 center. I just bought a pair of polk
monitor 30 series II for rears. My question is I have a new pair of HiVi F5 5" Bass/Midrange Drivers That are the same size driver as the polk 30s. Should I replace the polk 30 divers for the HiVi F5 5" Bass/Midrange ?
Thank you.

HiVi f5 HiVi F5 5" Bass/Midrange
The design of the HiVi F5 has been optimized for dynamic bass reproduction in small vented systems as well as for midrange clarity and accuracy. Its cone weighs less, is more rigid, and has an improved damping factor. The driver utilizes a central phase plug to avoid air compression and internal air volume resonance, as well as improving frequency response and dispersion. The Kapton former voice coil and highly compliant spider contribute to the linear operation of the driver at high power levels. A massive aluminum die-cast basket has been developed to minimize structural resonances, and the shielded magnet structure allows the F5 to be incorporated easily into audio/video applications. The driver will perform superbly in a small box as a bass-midrange unit, especially when a subwoofer is employed. Recommended crossover frequency region for a two-way system design is 2-4 kHz.

Specifications: • Power handling: 35 watts RMS/70 watts max • VCdia: 1" • Impedance: 8 ohms • Re: 6.5 ohms • Frequency range: 52-5,000 Hz • Fs: 52 Hz • SPL: 86 dB 2.83V/1m • Vas: 0.32 cu. ft. • Qms: 4.31 • Qes: 0.36 • Qts: 0.33 • Xmax: 2.7 mm • Dimensions: Overall diameter: 6-1/16", Cutout diameter: 4-1/2", Depth: 3", Magnet diameter: 3-3/4".


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

A driver has to be in a box designed specifically to match its characteristics to get the best sound from it, especially at low frequencies. It is impossible to predict how those drivers would act in the Polk speaker boxes. It may seem like a "better" driver, but in a box with the wrong volume, porting, tuning, crossover point, sensitivity matching, etc., even a great driver would most likely not sound very good.


----------

